# what lift kit



## jaxamillion04

Im looking for a 2 inch lift for my bike. I saw some on E-Bay for about $30 and was wondering if they were as good as some of the more expensive ones. What is the best bang for your buck on a 2 inch lift. 2012 can am 1000 outlander.:nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425

I wouldn't buy a $30 lift. Check with RDC his stuff is the best out there. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## swampthing

^yep, Paul can help you out with a lift and maybe even interest you in a sweet rad relocate kit as well..they look amazing.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

When I had my renegade, I had a $39 lift from eBay that's still on that bike. A better way to go on these can am's are the 2' pipe lift on the shocks. I installed this along with the 2" bracket lift.....here's a pic of mine when I had it with what I'm talking about. 

















Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## jaxamillion04

So this is a 2 inch pipe lift and a 2 inch bracket lift?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wvqvbj


----------



## jaxamillion04

Is that 30 inch tires


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ji0hav


----------



## Crawfishie!!

jaxamillion04 said:


> So this is a 2 inch pipe lift and a 2 inch bracket lift?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wvqvbj


Yes sir...and yes 30" silverbacks..all skinny. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## LM83

Crawfishie!! said:


> Yes sir...and yes 30" silverbacks..all skinny.
> 
> Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


It worked great. Still rode good. A lot better than my brute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawfishie!!

LM83 said:


> It worked great. Still rode good. A lot better than my brute.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMMFAO.....Lee you were speechless with mouth wide open for like 10 min. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## LM83

That thing would scoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Crawfishie did you have many axle probs? I'm thinking a Gen 1 RDC lift and my 31s, but I've heard mixed stuff about lifting a gade. Later when I have the extra coin I'll get rear axles and the Gen 2 bracket lift for the rear. Still uneasy about running my 31s under it too, but I just like them so much more than these 29.5s

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Crawfishie!! said:


> Only out of MY stupidity and too much alcohol did I break 2 right front axles. Second one I broke when I totaled that bike. Other than that, not a single issue.
> 
> Don't be scared to run them tires, they will do fine...IMHO. The light weight of that bike will handle it. Instead of having to hammer through a hole I learned to ease through it and let the tires do all the work. A lil lean to the left and right and your done....I loved my gade man!!!
> 
> 
> Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


Whoa, wth happened here. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## filthyredneck

Well I already figured out it pretty much works itself lol, guess I will go ahead and order the adapters so I can pull those brand new M16 beadlocks off the brute and put em under the gade. It does great right now, but I have gotten high centered where I would've made it with that lift....RDC FTW!

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425

You quoted yourself. I fixed it but looks like you fixed it back.


----------



## Cody

I have the 1 1/2 Pipe shock lift so could I put a 1 1/2 bracket lift on the front and rear and still run stock axles? I have a 07 outty


----------

